# WMA's with campgrounds



## medic1 (Oct 16, 2011)

What WMAs in the state have a nice campground as well as good deer hunting. I am familiar with most of them along the Altamaha River and Rum Creek. Any others?


----------



## medic1 (Oct 17, 2011)

None?


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 17, 2011)

what do you consider a nice campground?  water access, shower facilities, or just a flat area to pitch a tent?


----------



## medic1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Flat ground for tent, skinning rack, and a shower facility within a few miles. Or even a complete ( water and electric ) campground within a few miles. My wife likes to go but she wants a hot shower each night. Go figure.


----------



## childers (Oct 17, 2011)

They call those hotels. Those kind of campgrounds won't be in any wma. You will have to stay at a campground near a wma.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 17, 2011)

Horse creek has the best setup for showers that I have been to.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 17, 2011)

Rackbuster said:


> Horse creek has the best setup for showers that I have been to.



X2, Horse Creek has showers and several hunts to choose from.


----------



## medic1 (Oct 17, 2011)

childers said:


> They call those hotels. Those kind of campgrounds won't be in any wma. You will have to stay at a campground near a wma.


I know both Rum Creek and Bullard Creek WMAs have fully equipped campgrounds. And it sounds like Horse Creek has a good one, too.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## BlackBore (Oct 18, 2011)

DI Lane WMA has decent campgrounds but nothing special


----------



## Milkman (Oct 18, 2011)

There is a nice pay type campground south of Madison, Ga along US 441 that is in the vicinity of BF Grant, Cedar Creek,  and many thousands of acres of Oconee National Forest land.

I think it is Country Boys Campground. Google will find it.


----------



## hunter44a (Oct 18, 2011)

Tuckahoe has showers, decent camping and good hunting


----------



## medic1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 20, 2011)

Rocky Mt PFA  has a nice campground with showers, toilets and bow hunting all season!!!


----------



## jerry finney (Oct 29, 2011)

x2 on bullard creek


----------



## Scootch (Nov 10, 2011)

medic1 said:


> I know both Rum Creek and Bullard Creek WMAs have fully equipped campgrounds. And it sounds like Horse Creek has a good one, too.
> 
> Thanks for the input.



Medic, we'll be at Rum Creek next week and I'm unclear from all the posts on this thread.  Are you saying Rum Creek has a campground with showers and toilets?  I did visit the campground marked on the map (road just east of the check station on Hwy 18).

I assume if any of the 6 campgrounds I see marked on the map, the most developed would be the one by the check station.

Any insights are appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 22, 2012)

Scootch said:


> Medic, we'll be at Rum Creek next week and I'm unclear from all the posts on this thread.  Are you saying Rum Creek has a campground with showers and toilets?  I did visit the campground marked on the map (road just east of the check station on Hwy 18).
> 
> I assume if any of the 6 campgrounds I see marked on the map, the most developed would be the one by the check station.
> 
> ...



There is a campground located on Lake Juliette called Dames Ferry Park.  Not actually part of the WMA but very close and has electricity and showers.


----------

